# Australian Police Certificate from india



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello All...

I got Co allocated today and they asked for Australian POlice Certificate Full Disclosure.

Infact I stayed in australia for less than 12 months( 10 months 20 days). 
I did not expected to provide australia PCC and not prepared that.

Now...what is the best course of action: can I ask case officer why I need to provide PCC where I did not stayed for more than 12 months? ( i guess this is not a good idea)...

If Ihad to apply for australian PCC what is the best way...I checked in AFP website and they are saying around 15 to 20 days to get the certificate.

Do I need to under go finger prints check also??

What does Full Disclosure mean in police certificate.??

Please advice. Thanks.


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

vernaf09 said:


> Hello All...
> 
> I got Co allocated today and they asked for Australian POlice Certificate Full Disclosure.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The only way to apply for AFP National Police check is online to get it in 2 weeks time.

Well its always better to ask the CO abt what he\she means by full disclosure. Usually only Name check is enough for immigration purposes and they check data pertaining to all offences.

The minute you apply online, you will get the payment receipt which you can provide to the case officer and the case officer will wait till the report is made available and then will grant if all the other requisites are completed.

All the best

Regards
HK


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

Got My Aus PCC today Yayy


----------



## donamj (Sep 15, 2012)

hkona said:


> Got My Aus PCC today Yayy


Hi,

I believe you applied for Australian Police Clearance from India? If so, after applying for AFP clearance, did you get an email from them? Also how long did it take for the letter to come to you? Was it by post/courier??

Best Regards


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

donamj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe you applied for Australian Police Clearance from India? If so, after applying for AFP clearance, did you get an email from them? Also how long did it take for the letter to come to you? Was it by post/courier??
> 
> Best Regards


Hi,

Yes I did apply for PCC from India and immediately after applying online i did get the confirmation mail and exactly after 1 week i got the email confirming that it is processed and 1 week after that I received the letter through AusPost.

It was through regular Aus post service and not through registered post.

Cheers!
Hari


----------



## donamj (Sep 15, 2012)

hkona said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I did apply for PCC from India and immediately after applying online i did get the confirmation mail and exactly after 1 week i got the email confirming that it is processed and 1 week after that I received the letter through AusPost.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Hari. I am just waiting for my AFP letter frOM Aus. I got the confirmation email 3 days back and hoping to get it like you said, in 1 weeks time. I checked on Aus Post and they say around 3-10 days. Lets see ... Thanks again. Will keep you posted.

Cheers


----------



## TLOR (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi, 

I have also received an invitation and I lived in Australia for several years!

I notice on the AFP website there are several types of checks, can you confirm which check we need to do for skillselect and is it the same check for all applicants that lived in Australia before?

Cheers


----------



## donamj (Sep 15, 2012)

TLOR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have also received an invitation and I lived in Australia for several years!
> 
> ...


Hi,

I actually didn't do police check until the Case Officer told me to do it. That's how it was mentioned on their website then. I am not sure how has it changed after July 1st 2012. For skillselect you don't need a Police check I reckon but only IELTS and Skills letter from ACS in my case (may be different for different professions).

As for AFP check, for immigration as permanent resident you only need your name check done from them, which is code 33.

Regards


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Guys, waking up an old thread here however i am planning to apply for AFP Name check and was wondering what kind of documents to attach.

Do the documents need to show our Australian details, eg bank statement, rental etc or Indian?

In case of India what all docs can we show to claim 100 points, Passport+PAN Card+Bank statement is ok?
Checking for my wife as she doesnt have any utility bills in her name?
Also is Marriage Certificate countable?


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

josh.machine said:


> Guys, waking up an old thread here however i am planning to apply for AFP Name check and was wondering what kind of documents to attach.
> 
> Do the documents need to show our Australian details, eg bank statement, rental etc or Indian?
> 
> ...


Hello.

you can send - 
Bank statement for a quarter atleast
Passport
IT return

This is what I sent. Also, I would advise you to give the correspondence address of AU (if possible) as I faced delays of nearly 3-4 weeks in receiving the letter to my India address.

All the best!


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info i will provide a AU address, however we have recently returned from Oz and dont have IT return for India. Also my wife too doesnt have a lot of things in her name.


----------



## alexlhh (Mar 4, 2013)

Technically you are not required to provide an AFP report for your application since you stayed here in Australia less than a year, but it really depends a lot on your case officer, when I got allocated to a CO, my AFP report was expired, and he did not ask me to redo it. but do not worry, it only takes like 2 weeks to get it done.


----------



## balajism (Apr 14, 2013)

josh.machine said:


> Thanks for the info i will provide a AU address, however we have recently returned from Oz and dont have IT return for India. Also my wife too doesnt have a lot of things in her name.


Guys, I need to apply for the AFP police check as well. I've been staying in Aus for well over three years so I know I definitely need one. I have more or less similar queries regarding the 100 point check. I have the foreign passport that gives me 70 points.

According to this checklist at https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/static/images/afp/100_point_checklist.pdf ,

--it says full birth certificate will give me 70 points. Is an Indian birth certificate acceptable?

-- does a QLD 18+ card satisfy the requirement for "Photo identification card issued for Australian regulatory purposes"? (40 points)

-- Will an old Aus tax assessment notice give me 25 points? I can make up the rest with "credit card or account card" - I have a debit card from ANZ which I believe is acceptable.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone with some inputs , do the proofs have to be notarized ?

----------------------
IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May - 1st July


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi i need help about pcc

well for PCC, today i went PSK but they told me to show letter of asking documents by CO, they didnt do before CO allocation...

I also went to local police station, they issued PCC IN JUST word format with normal police inspector stamp.. on the spot...

which is acccpeted??? Shud I wait for CO to go with PSCK... 

or it is accepted by local police station?


----------



## nicksta21 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all

I am trying to apply for Australian PCC from India. I went on the website of AFP and started an online application. As I proceeded it requires my daytime phone number (which is mandatory). Unfortunately it wont take my Indian Contact number, it seems like this online application is for all the people applying from within Australia.

Does anyone know the process for people living overseas?

Best Regards,

Nikhil Kamboj


----------



## JIT1981 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Friends

I am going to ask the same questions .... sorry to be a pain but i dont see that they were answered in this forum earlier.

1.) will below documents suffice for 100 points for Australian pcc.

- Indian passport 
- Debit card (Australian ) - I h ave aussie bank statement. 
- Tax summary from my past aussie employer - Is it called tax assessment notice ? ( I recently moved to india . so dont have indian ITR)

2.) Do I need to get these documents notarized ?

Thanks


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi Guys, re-opening the existing thread on PCC. 
I have some queries and would be grateful if you could help me out with the answers. 

I was in Australia for just over an year (during 2011-12) and now need to get the Australian PCC done. I have gone through the AFP website and saw the procedure which is quite straightforward, however I have some queries regarding the documents that they are asking for: 

1. I am currently in India and do not hold any Australian documents as a proof, what I can produce is the Passport, Bank Statement (Indian) and Taxation Certificate (form 16) or even Australian PAYG for financial year 2012, but with all these Indian proofs how will they check my place of residence or duration of stay? 
2. The checklist asks for a statutory declaration as "I have prepared and scanned 100 points worth of identification documents, which contains my photo, date of birth, current residential address and signature", but I don't have any document which they are referring to as a proof of signature (although Passport has a signature, it is not specified in the checklist)
3. Do I need to get all these document copies certified/notarized before scanning them? they have mentioned that they need legible copies of the documents.
4. I understand that all these proofs should be most recent, or at the most, issued within a 12 months window. Am I correct?

Appreciate your help on this one.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

nvanm100 said:


> Hi Guys, re-opening the existing thread on PCC.
> I have some queries and would be grateful if you could help me out with the answers.
> 
> I was in Australia for just over an year (during 2011-12) and now need to get the Australian PCC done. I have gone through the AFP website and saw the procedure which is quite straightforward, however I have some queries regarding the documents that they are asking for:
> ...


sorry to bring this old thread to life...what did you submit? I believe you have to submit current address, not australian address proof

Funny part is that the AFP website warns that nothing can be amended once the payment is made. which is quite funny. If there is an issue with your docs, they'll just take the money without corresponding, is it?


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

How do I get pcc for Australia?

from 2004 till 2010 I was in Perth. Then I returned to India. I am now applying for PR...and I need the PCC for Australia. How do I get the same done?

Also, I had couple of parking tickets which I think I have not paid...will this impact my PCC...?

Please answer.

Thanks people.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JD5995 said:


> How do I get pcc for Australia?
> 
> from 2004 till 2010 I was in Perth. Then I returned to India. I am now applying for PR...and I need the PCC for Australia. How do I get the same done?
> 
> ...


Here you go

https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/services/criminal-records/national-police-checks

When you get the record, you can check if any mention is made in the same of the parking tickets but I highly doubt it
Had it been a driving offence, it could have been escalated to a court hearing and subsequently upon not turning up, an entry been made against your name in the police Register

In the meantime Can you check online if any records of the parking tickets still exists and if you can pay them off

Cheers


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Thank you so much again. Do I have to provide the Australian address in the PCC...the reason being I actually dont remember. It was 7 years back.

Please reply.

Thanks for your help.

Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JD5995 said:


> Thank you so much again. Do I have to provide the Australian address in the PCC...the reason being I actually dont remember. It was 7 years back.
> 
> Please reply.
> 
> ...


I think it would be mandatory

Try to remember the address as much as you can
may be in some emails or bills

I dont think there would be an alternative

Cheers


----------



## adithya.avrs (May 15, 2016)

Hi Members,

I got my first CO contact today(Adelaide). They have sent a checklist of information required. It contains PCC Australia required for Primary and secondary applicants. (We have spent 1 yr in Australia in the past). As per the C.O email, I have to submit the required information within 28 days or send correspondence in case of any delays explaining circumstances of the delay.

I have already applied it online and downloaded the receipt/acknowledgement which says that I have applied for PCC Australia. The final PCC letter would be coming through post and may take 2 weeks of time.

In some of the age old posts in this forum, I had come across a similar scenario that occurred to one of the expats. There was a recommendation to send the receipt/acknowledgement to the C.O first. And later after getting the final PCC, we can upload and hit IP button.

Is this a good idea? If yes what is the process to send the receipt/acknowledgment document to the C.O?

Thanks


----------



## prakashcs (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I have to furnish the PCC from Australia for my Work permit VISA request for Spain country even though my stay in Australia was just 5 months.

I check in my organization they suggested to follow the AFP portal, It would be great if anyone already applied could let me the process.
Could you please let me know the steps to get the same. I don't have any documents related to my stay in Australia except the passport stamping and the PayG.

Thanks,
Prakash


----------



## amit.walia (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi All

What are the documents which is required for Australian PCC. And how much the fees you have paid for this ?? Please guide.


----------



## sri_expat (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi People..

Please help me out here. I applied for Australia PCC from India . I lived in Australia last year. I got PCC through Aus Post with "Standard Disclosure". But, my case officer has requested for "Complete Disclosure"which I am not sure of . Can you please help on this? at the earliest ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amit.walia said:


> Hi All
> 
> What are the documents which is required for Australian PCC. And how much the fees you have paid for this ?? Please guide.


Here you go

https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/services/criminal-records/national-police-checks

Cheers


----------



## sri_expat (Jun 20, 2017)

Can anyone please respond to my request I have asked regarding Complete disclosure for PCC??


----------



## patel-77 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello,

I want to apply for AFP check from India. I have been there in Australia (Brisbane) in between 2009 to 2011. Now I live in India since 2011 and confused which documents should I select while doing online application? I do have only Australian driving Learner's permit which is expired. I have got my Indian Passport only. I don't have any other documents issue by Australian authority or government. Also let me know what is the meaning of Extrac and Non extract about birth certificate?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

patel-77 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to apply for AFP check from India. I have been there in Australia (Brisbane) in between 2009 to 2011. Now I live in India since 2011 and confused which documents should I select while doing online application? I do have only Australian driving Learner's permit which is expired. I have got my Indian Passport only. I don't have any other documents issue by Australian authority or government. Also let me know what is the meaning of Extrac and Non extract about birth certificate?


You can use the Indian equivalent of the Australian documents 
So you can give your passport, birth certificate bank statement and income tax assessment etc. to reach 100 points check

Cheers


----------

